# Spider lovers?



## Arashi Takamine

C'mon arachnid lovers come out of your shells and speak!

Anyone here own Tarantula's?


----------



## purplemuffin

Nope but hopefully I will soon!  I'm interested in green bottle blues and brazilian giant black tarantulas!


----------



## Arashi Takamine

purplemuffin said:


> Nope but hopefully I will soon!  I'm interested in green bottle blues and brazilian giant black tarantulas!


 Sweetness. Post plenty of pics when you do. I'm really interesting in A. Versicolors, rosehairs, A. Avics and B. Smithi and B. Vagans. (Mexican red knee and red rump respectively.)

I really would love to see a T. Blondi in person one day. I heard they get huge!


----------



## purplemuffin

All of those are quite nice! Honestly I could have a room full of these interesting guys. I also really like the orange baboons, even if they are a little..feisty! :-D


----------



## Arashi Takamine

Definietly! OBT'S are awesome but they're sorta indimidating. I like the Chaco Golden Knee too. (They're all so adorable as slings too!)


----------



## kathstew

I am kinda afraid of spiders, but I dunno lately I like looking at them. Maybe one day I'll even get one :O lol
I used to be the scream and run kinda person xD Now I'm just really interested in all the different species there are.


----------



## MinaMinaMina

I love them! My fav New Worlds are G. pulchra, A. versicolor, and B. smithi. I wasn't ready for an Old World, but there are some gorgeous ones. Tarantulas are one of the few exotics I think can be kept humanely. Well, females anyway, since we can entirely replicate their natural habitat, unlike most exotics. It just kills me how poorly understood their needs are. They're one of the most abused pets in America (at least), if you ask me!

There was this whole fiasco of someone at work having a Rosehair, and not providing for it correctly. (i.e. just doing what the pet store said, and we all know how knowledgeable they typically are! *derisive snort*) I typed up this five page report on how to take care of a terrestrial New World species... and was completely ignored. Both of the tarantulas he had died. :frustrated:

I don't have any now because of the feeding issue. But I'm still fascinated by them, like you guys! Beautiful, intriguing creatures!


----------



## purplemuffin

Looks like I have a tarantula after all. In a visit to a pet store I witnessed the manager and an employee complaining they had no space to put their new leopard geckos on display. They decided to use the enclosure with a young texas tan tarantula, but apparently had no space in the back. The employee was just going to 'take it out and squish it'

O_O

Needless to say after a bit of a rant to the owners, I got a young tarantula for free. He's about 1.5" long total. I say he, but I'm not sure. I'll get some pictures and hopefully he or she will molt or something so I can figure it out easier.


Edit: and here are two cell phone pics to show the size and body shot of him(or her). bad quality though.


----------



## purplemuffin

Okay you know I can't leave until I have a better picture.










His name is Humbug until he gets a new home. :3


----------



## dramaqueen

Eww. lol We used to have a member at TFK who kept spiders.


----------



## Arashi Takamine

purplemuffin said:


> Okay you know I can't leave until I have a better picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His name is Humbug until he gets a new home. :3


Awesome! He looks so cool! Congrats on saving the little fella!


----------



## MinaMinaMina

Going from the size of the abdomen and general availability, I'd say you have a little girl.


----------



## MinaMinaMina

Also, is this her home? I see a few problems if it is. JTTH!


----------



## Arashi Takamine

MinaMinaMina said:


> Also, is this her home? I see a few problems if it is. JTTH!


 If it's her home then what would the problem be? She doesn't look adult to me she looks like she's juvenial at best. Don't forget females tend to be larger then males.


----------



## MinaMinaMina

I'm just thinking that she'll need more substrate in order to burrow and, if she does burrow, there's the possibility of that rock caving in and falling on her. Maybe its not pictured, but I don't see a water bowl, either. So I'm just trying to help! I know the stores don't give the terrestrial tarantulas enough substrate, presumably either because they want them to be visible or out of ignorance. There seems to be a lot of misinformation out there about their care and requirements, so it would seem likely that most people are much more apt to come across misinformation than not. So I'm just trying to be helpful! :-D


----------



## purplemuffin

It's just the little cup I took her home in. She's actually far too small for a water bowl--in general it's recommended to wait til they at least have 1" legs, and even then it needs to be insanely shallow. She drinks from water sprayed into the enclosure. Right now the spider is in a .75 gal plastic tank with a few inches of substrate to burrow. Oh, that's not a rock, it's a single cut out from an egg carton.  much lighter weight. They also had a sponge in there, but it was getting moldy, so I took it out and am simply maintaining humidity manually.

Spider is still too small to be moved into the 5 gallon kritter keeper, but that will be the better home later.


----------



## Arashi Takamine

Ah don'tcha love how low maitence T's are?


----------



## PaintingPintos

I loooooove spiders! Only the little, surprisingly interesting jumping spiders. A little story: D)
In the Summer when I was a lot younger, I'd always go for walks in the woods behind my house, run through the (50 acre ) field next door that I was given permission to play in, play in the creek down the road (there's around 5 acres of woods there to play int), look for fossils, etc (this story is getting a little long)... so one day when I came home and I was bored, so I was wandering around the back yard. I noticed that on a trash can full of sand that we were going to dump in the sand pit for our pool, there was a tiny 1/4 inch jumping spider... IT WAS SO CUTE.
It looked (to me) like it "needed" water... so I got a handful of water, dipped my finger in it, and put a drop near the spider. The spider scuttled over to it, and stuck its pincers into it and I watched the drop disappear. That's what really fascinated me. The spider drank what I gave it. I still can't be exactly sure why it was so amazing to me, but now I carry around a tiny vial of water and I always look for spiders around the yard. O.O
That was very very very long for a short story.. I'm sorry xD I had to say it! 

but when I start to tell a story it all just pours out. So ignore the extra details. xD
And THIS is a reeeaalllyyy cool NatGeo link about tiny spiders with BRAINS in their legs :
http://news.nationalgeographic.com/...-big-brains-bodies-legs-webs-animals-science/


----------



## Arashi Takamine

PaintingPintos said:


> I loooooove spiders! Only the little, surprisingly interesting jumping spiders. A little story: D)
> In the Summer when I was a lot younger, I'd always go for walks in the woods behind my house, run through the (50 acre ) field next door that I was given permission to play in, play in the creek down the road (there's around 5 acres of woods there to play int), look for fossils, etc (this story is getting a little long)... so one day when I came home and I was bored, so I was wandering around the back yard. I noticed that on a trash can full of sand that we were going to dump in the sand pit for our pool, there was a tiny 1/4 inch jumping spider... IT WAS SO CUTE.
> It looked (to me) like it "needed" water... so I got a handful of water, dipped my finger in it, and put a drop near the spider. The spider scuttled over to it, and stuck its pincers into it and I watched the drop disappear. That's what really fascinated me. The spider drank what I gave it. I still can't be exactly sure why it was so amazing to me, but now I carry around a tiny vial of water and I always look for spiders around the yard. O.O
> That was very very very long for a short story.. I'm sorry xD I had to say it!
> 
> but when I start to tell a story it all just pours out. So ignore the extra details. xD
> And THIS is a reeeaalllyyy cool NatGeo link about tiny spiders with BRAINS in their legs :
> http://news.nationalgeographic.com/...-big-brains-bodies-legs-webs-animals-science/


 That is freaking awesome! Both the story and link!


----------



## purplemuffin

So I am SUPER nervous! Humbug has a little bald spot where some hairs were flicked I assume and now that skin is turning dark dark dark grey/black. I've heard this can mean a molt is coming soon!! Oh man, how exciting--and nervewracking. I've heard of so many failed molts. I hope he or she makes it--and then when I get that molt, I'll know for sure what gender this spider is!  Woohoo!


----------



## MinaMinaMina

Congrats! Good luck!

Edit- Forgot to write that I'm also glad to hear about the enclosure. I've seen a lot bad T care, so its exciting to see someone who cares enough to do the research. Good for you!


----------



## purplemuffin

A T owner today just confirmed that my tarantula is indeed in premolt! He said it looks to be like the spider should be molting between a few days or up to a month from now (very slow growing species, often slow in molt as well)

C8 weee! I'll get a molt so I can sex this thing!


----------



## purplemuffin

And humbug has officially molted!! I'm on my way to Nathan's, so stay tuned for pictures!!


----------



## purplemuffin

I'm sure this is normal for all you people who have been keeping Ts for a while but WOW! My first molt, and what a doozy! I came back to a BRAND NEW SPIDER! Or so I thought looking at the change! Red hairs!? Different body shape!? What a cool cool change, and how awesome that I got to see it so early in T keeping!

And the little one was a turd and of course the mold was ridiculously torn and mangled RIGHT where I'm supposed to look to sex the thing.. I don't know..included molt pictures to see if any of you can make anything out of the mess! lol! My prediction is that all of you will say, yeah no way to tell from these pictures! Oh well. Not that it matters as much with such a long lived species. 

Speaking of species, considering the tarantula's recent change and the lack of info from the place I rescued him from--any clues as to what specifically it is? We guessed Hentzi, but I have no eye for this sort of thing.


First, a few pics from before the molt:




























Now... after the molt!

























































And the photos of the silly molt~


----------



## nicolaas

Ok,I did some reading, so I think I am going to get a red knee tarantula.The tank is about 20gal.
But I am new to this can any body give my some good advise.(purplemuffin gave my some good advise, but I'm to new to this)
Some places say that they get 5' and others say they get to 20cm,I don't now any thing!
PLEAS HELP.


----------



## purplemuffin

Here are some threads on a tarantula forum about B. Smithi (You will want to start learning their scientific names, you would be surprised how much common names can confuse things...there are like 4 spiders people call the Texas brown, but they are all different species with different care. The mexican fireleg looks a lot like the red knee when they are babies. Know what you are buying!) 

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/sho...closure-question&highlight=Brachypelma+smithi

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/sho...ck-Reference-guide-to-answer-common-questions

Big 'universal care sheet', edit to fit your T
http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/sho...heet!!!-(READ-ME-before-asking-care-questions!)


This is a good description of their life in the wild, and a good help in determining how to care for them based on that:

http://mantid.nl/tarantula/smithi.html


A good tip with spiders is...Well, with these hardy ones, they don't need as much specific care. It's easy to over-worry about our fuzzy friends. as you can see, the temps the spiders go through are not super warm, but of course not super cold either. Average room temp matches their wild temps very well generally. They burrow in the months that it rains to escape that excess moisture, so you can see they appreciate a moderately dry environment. But as you can see, it's not a full desert environment... You don't need to match a specific number per say. They aren't quite as specific like reptiles would be. Watch your T--if your T is shying away from wherever the humidity is, maybe you made it too humid. If it is hugging the water bowl, maybe it's going to molt and it's simply TOO dry

It's not likely that your room will be 'too' dry though. Our natural humidity based on where we live is usually just fine for the dry species.

If you want an adult, it will be pricier, but you can guarantee sex(nice because males die young), but a baby is cheaper and you can raise it yourself. But they are slow growers, so it wouldn't be able to go into your enclosure for years.


----------



## nicolaas

AAA! THANK YOU. 
Our humidity is about 50-80%(in summer) because it is subtropical were I live, and the temp is about 25-38C(in summer). Winter is colder at about 10-25C and a lower humidity(20-40%).
I'll get a heater mat(for winter).


----------



## purplemuffin

When using a heat mat, don't put it on the underside--they often dig to escape heat. Place it on a wall instead! Since heat mats are sticky, try getting a small piece of plexi glass to attach it to, so it isn't permanently stuck to the enclosure. Then place the glass against the enclosure.


----------



## nicolaas

OK.Thanks.


----------



## purplemuffin

Be sure to take pictures of your new fuzzy cutie!


----------



## MinaMinaMina

I wouldn't recommend a heater at all, for many reasons. Comfortable temperatures for humans will be fine for T's, generally between 70-75 degrees F (21-24 degrees C).

Also, purplemuffin, how big is she now? Still too small to pick up and check out her belly?


----------



## Arashi Takamine

I am sorry purplemuffin but I squeaked a bit and shuddered when your molt pic showed up. As much as I love T's the only reason I haven't gotten one besides my folks not wanting me to was that...It just looks kinda..Gross. I'm sorry! Congrats on your little guy/gal starting to grow up. He may be a mexican red rump.

Edit: I meant the dead molt skin not your spider. Your spider's gorgeous...


----------



## purplemuffin

As long as it stays room temperature. 50*f is a little low for this tarantula. If it stays in 70s or so in the house I agree to not get a heat mat, but some kind of heating may be necessary if it does get that cold. I would most likely just put it somewhat near whatever the main source of heat in the house was. Not too close, but find a place that has decent temps.


It's an aponophelma so it will be small for a long time..  So...same size, lol!


----------



## MinaMinaMina

I've wondered, with these itty bitty ones that are too small to pick up in order to check for *fusules, *could they be put into an empty glass aquarium and then examined from below? Then you could be sure of the sex. Hmmm... I wonder if that would work!
:question:


----------



## Aus

Weird... As I'm reading this thread, a tiny spiderling dangled off my hair in front of my left eye. I thought it was a smudge on the screen for a second..

I live in Australia. So I do keep lots of spiders. Just.. not on purpose. :lol:

This feller (a sparassid, or 'huntsman' spider) lives in my bedroom. He's great for keeping the mosquito population down:


----------



## MinaMinaMina

Wow, that's beautiful!
My husband sometimes brings up moving to Austrailia, and my response is always the same- "Baby, I don't think _anyone_ should live in a place with that many venomous and dangerous animals!" :lol: I don't know how you do it, Aus!


----------



## Aus

LOL, Mina. :lol: Millions of us do survive the Aussie fauna, it's really not that bad. You just learn not to go poking around under things laying in the yard without adequate skin covering (and possibly an uzi..).

Seriously though, the huntsman is not venomous at all. They can get to the size of dinner plates, but are usually shy and gentle. I kept several for pets as a child, and still love having them around the house. They're nice to pat, too, all fuzzy and velvety.


----------



## MinaMinaMina

Sounds like my kinda critter! Cute! But... there's probably a funnel web spider in the closet, right? *shudders and runs*


----------



## nicolaas

MinaMinaMina said:


> I wouldn't recommend a heater at all, for many reasons. Comfortable temperatures for humans will be fine for T's, generally between 70-75 degrees F (21-24 degrees C).


 The coldest in summer is about 30 degrees C and a few years ago it was 60 degrees C! Will the T live in that temp.
Its 6 O'cloc at night here and the temp is 34 degrees C, I'm sweting now! It's sub tropical here. And in winter its about 16-22 degrees C.(This is w I want to get a heater). 
It's very humid to day 70-90%!(but I'm hose to it)


----------



## purplemuffin

Are these the temps inside the house? I take it you do not have air conditioning then? 

30c is fine.. 60c is incredibly hot
16c is only 60 degrees and is a little chilly but not too bad, a warm desk light near by would be enough to keep it warm.

I'm more concerned with the heat in summer. I might ask a t forum about if the species can survive that amount of heat


----------



## Aus

MinaMinaMina said:


> Sounds like my kinda critter! Cute! But... there's probably a funnel web spider in the closet, right? *shudders and runs*


Not where I live! It's too cold for them. 

I hope. :shock:

I thought your hubby might enjoy this popular tourism video: http://www.vidz.com.au/video/123/Deadly-Animals-Come-to-Australia

I have seriously considered keeping tarantulas. Bit like taking coal to Newcastle, lol, but they are so very lovely. The native equivalent here would be _Selenocosmia crassipes, _the bird eating spider (aka barking or whistling spider). Not to be confused with _Theraphosa blondi_, the Goliath bird eater, which is (I think??) a species of true tarantula? Our bird eaters get really enormous legspan-wise and can be quite aggressive, so perhaps are best for experienced spider wranglers.

Here's the late, great Steve Irwin, irritating one:


----------



## nicolaas

purplemuffin said:


> Are these the temps inside the house? I take it you do not have air conditioning then?
> 
> 30c is fine.. 60c is incredibly hot
> 16c is only 60 degrees and is a little chilly but not too bad, a warm desk light near by would be enough to keep it warm.
> 
> I'm more concerned with the heat in summer. I might ask a t forum about if the species can survive that amount of heat


Yes, and yes we don't have A/C.
Yes Pleas ask!
If it cant take the heat, I'll take one of our spiders, they can take it!(I hope)


----------



## nicolaas

Aus said:


> Not where I live! It's too cold for them.
> 
> I hope. :shock:
> 
> I thought your hubby might enjoy this popular tourism video: Deadly Animals Come to Australia video
> 
> I have seriously considered keeping tarantulas. Bit like taking coal to Newcastle, lol, but they are so very lovely. The native equivalent here would be _Selenocosmia crassipes, _the bird eating spider (aka barking or whistling spider). Not to be confused with _Theraphosa blondi_, the Goliath bird eater, which is (I think??) a species of true tarantula? Our bird eaters get really enormous legspan-wise and can be quite aggressive, so perhaps are best for experienced spider wranglers.
> 
> Here's the late, great Steve Irwin, irritating one:


Well sins the song is so catchy, I want to go now!(but I cant):BIGweepy:


----------



## purplemuffin

Looks like you might have some issues. Some areas in SA don't allow any tarantulas, some you need permits for local species, some you need permits for exotic species. Your local 'baboon' tarantulas would be fine, if you can figure out if you need a permit or not. See if you can find a local tarantula society or maybe ask someone official what the rules are for your area.


----------



## purplemuffin

Okay from what I'm hearing, most of the permit issues are settled. Try to find someone locally selling local tarantulas. Any african tarantula would be your best bet. Even without air conditioning your house is still likely a few degrees cooler than the hottest temps outdoors.


----------



## nicolaas

I've got the tank.Very exited, and it needs allot of work! It's 47cm long, 35cm in with and 36 high,That is about 13gal
Wen I picked it up the bottom fell out,and the glass(glad it did not break)
here are some pics.


----------



## nicolaas

Aus said:


> Not where I live! It's too cold for them.
> 
> I hope. :shock:
> 
> I thought your hubby might enjoy this popular tourism video: Deadly Animals Come to Australia video
> 
> I have seriously considered keeping tarantulas. Bit like taking coal to Newcastle, lol, but they are so very lovely. The native equivalent here would be _Selenocosmia crassipes, _the bird eating spider (aka barking or whistling spider). Not to be confused with _Theraphosa blondi_, the Goliath bird eater, which is (I think??) a species of true tarantula? Our bird eaters get really enormous legspan-wise and can be quite aggressive, so perhaps are best for experienced spider wranglers.
> 
> Here's the late, great Steve Irwin, irritating one:


 The snake at the end is a Black Mamba, and they don't live there.


----------



## purplemuffin

Okay for the tank.. I would clean it up and repaint it(it's good that the pieces fell apart, it will be easier) and then pick a water based sealant and use 3 or so coats. Then put it back together!


----------



## nicolaas

Is it ok to keep a Baboon?
I must make a new bottom, those two parts on the first pic are the lid! 
I cleaned and glowed it, now comes the part were I paint it.


----------



## purplemuffin

I would ask someone where you live if it's okay. I'm not familiar with the rules where you live--sometimes they can be silly! 

You will still want to seal it even if you paint it!


----------



## nicolaas

I am going to catch it my self, I live in the Limpopo province. I'll find out if its ok.


----------



## purplemuffin

Be gentle and careful.  Baboons aren't prone to being friendly, lol! They are gorgeous but..total punks. Post pictures when you get it! Post one from directly above and I can get people to be sure we know exactly what the species is!


----------



## nicolaas

Yes, I dig a hole, put a container in it and put ground in it.
I don't nead a friendly Baboon.
We have two kinds I know of, one has wit hair and the other brown, I had both at a time, wen I was dum!


----------



## nicolaas

Turns out I got a snake, I'm posting pic's a Reptile lovers thread.


----------



## Bonbonisbff

I LOVE SPIDERS!!! My dad used to have 3 rosehairs when I was little. I miss them  I'm trying to convince my mom (who HATED my dad's spiders) to let me get one  Nice pics guys!!!


----------



## Jessiefish

I'm up to six tarantulas now:

Aphonopelma sp "New River"
Brachypelma boehmei
Brachypelma vagans
Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens
Grammastola rosea (standard color form)
Grammastola rosea (red color form)


----------

